

SelfieSticks.com Sold for Almost $30,000 Today - BostonNY
http://www.domaininvesting.com/selfiesticks-com-sells-29100/

======
dangrech
Selling www.selfiestick.co.uk here [https://flippa.com/3792578-e-commerce-
site-with-massive-oppo...](https://flippa.com/3792578-e-commerce-site-with-
massive-opportunity)

